# Need to give away all my bee supplies



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Why don't you sell you're bee equipment and store the honey,the honey will keep for years.If I was closer I would buy it from you.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I sent you a private message milena.


----------



## gmanmp (Jan 6, 2013)

Milena,

I would be happy to take them off your hands. I am a first year beek and currently building my first TB. I have bees coming at the end of March and was wondering if i needed to build another TB for expansion. I can P/U this eve (7pm or after) or tomorrow morn. I live in Bristow. You can email me if you wish to keep address/phone private or i can meet you at an alternate location. [email protected]


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Why would moving to a condo prevent you from keeping bees? you don't have to keep them at home. I don't. -james


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

I second what Dixiebooks says. ONly about 10% of my hives are on my property. I have never had a farmer turn me down when I asked to set up a bee yard at the edge of his field. There are thousands of acres of rural land within 2 miles of my house. Keep your bees unless there is something other than the move preventing you from doing so.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

dixiebooks said:


> Why would moving to a condo prevent you from keeping bees? you don't have to keep them at home. I don't. -james


Place an ad on Craigslist; "Looking for a host for honeybees". Also, check with any local land trust.


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am hoping to get rid of everything at the same time, to someone who can pick it up. I've replied to one or two of you and will let you know if I'm not able to get rid of it all and need to get rid of it bit by bit.

As a single parent of two with a full time job and sucky commute, I just can't commit to visiting my bees on someone's property on a weekly basis. I don't want to be a bee-haver. Maybe if I'm ever able to retire I can try again. Sure do love bees!


----------



## clthomps (Jan 23, 2013)

PM sent!


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, everything has been taken except some mite strips and mite-away. If anyone wants to stop by Fairfax City to get them, let me know. Thanks!


----------

